# PDF mit Dateinamen ausdrucken



## bindu75 (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand ein Tipp geben?

Ich muss 240 bestehende PDF Dateien ausdrucken. Auf dem Ausdruck sollte aber Dateinamen mit ausgedruckt werden. Gibt es ein Tool welches beim ausdrucken den Dateinamen mit auf die PDF druckt?

Gruß Pierre


----------



## regurge (28. Oktober 2006)

Falls du Acrobad Profesionnal hast, könntest du eine Fußzeile hinzufügen mit dem Dateinamen.


----------



## knackig111 (3. April 2011)

Das geht mit FinePrint ganz leicht. 

Hier gibts das kostenlose Programm: 
http://www.fineprint.com/products/fineprint/index.htm

In der kostenlosen Version ist leider die Fußzeile schon mit Werbung für Fineprint belegt. Aber ich konnte mich auch mit der Kopfzeile begnügen und mich hat die Werbung nur ein bischen genervt!
--------------------------------------------------
Ich beschreib hier mal kurz, wie man den Dateinamen die Kopfzeile automatisch auf allen Seiten einfügt:

Nach der Installation von Fineprint druckst Du dein PDF im Adobe Reader und wählst als Drucker fineprint aus. 
Das öffnet sich und jetzt kannst Du die zu druckenden Seiten noch verändern, bevor die Daten an den Drucker gesendet werden:
Du klickst oben auf das *Zahnrad*, wählst *Stamps...* aus und klickst auf *New*. Jetzt hast Du eine neue Stamp erzeugt, die ich gleich umbennenen würde: mit Rechtsklick - *Rename*. (Am besten so, dass es ganz oben in der Liste steht, z. B. *A_Dateiname*) 

Ich habe dann unten den *Header* ausgewählt und dort *<Jobname>* reingeschrieben. Dann wird in der Kopfzeile auf allen Seiten der Dateiname eingefügt. Du kannst aber auch Datum usw. einfügen. (*Insert Variable* listet alle Befehle auf). 

Man kann auch mehrere Befehle kombinieren, z. B. 
Seitenzahl, Datum und Dateiname 
*<Page> <Date> <JobName>*

Man kann auch Buchstaben einfügen:
z. B.: *Seite: <page>* dann steht in der Kopfzeile eben *Seite: 1*

Anschließend auf *Ok *und nun musst du deine Stamp nur noch auswählen und dann siehst du genau, was gedruckt wird. 

Besonders bequem finde ich auch die Funktion, dass man einzelne Seiten einfach  rauslöschen kan: per Klick auf das *Icon mit der durchgestrichene Seite*. 

Für meine Diplomarbeit wars so viel einfacher, einen Überblick über die ganzen Papers zu behalten, wenn sich am Schreibtisch mal mehrere miteinander vermischen! 

*Würd mich über Feedback freuen, da das hier mein erster Kommentar im Forum ist.*


----------

